# An edifying article



## reaganmarsh (Jul 11, 2017)

This was an edifying article on 7 marks of Puritan preaching. 

http://www.reformation21.org/articles/seven-marks-of-a-puritan-pulpit-ministry.php

I hope it encourages you in 1) hearing the word rightly, if you listen to preaching, or 2) proclaiming the word faithfully, if you engage in preaching.


----------

